# MYB - MYOB Finance Australia



## System (21 December 2012)

> *MYOB successfully completes offer and issues $155 million of subordinated notes*
> 
> 21 Dec 2012
> 
> ...




See full article: http://myob.com.au/myob/news-media-1258090872838#ixzz2Fg3GIXoh

http://www.myob.com.au


----------



## System (15 July 2015)

On July 14th, 2015, MYOB Finance Australia Limited (MYB) was removed from the ASX's official list following either redemption or conversion of all of its subordinated notes into ordinary shares in MYOB Group Limited.


----------

